# Building 923



## pyropeck (Feb 13, 2013)

First time poster long time lurker.
This is a military recreational building in South Wales. Cant find any detailed info about it so others could help me with that. Myself and another Lurker Danvanshat had a wander. It consists of a theater/cinema, bar, possibly a dance hall and many other small rooms. The usual cable thieves and vandles have been there long before us so nothing overally interesting left.
Onto the pics




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
bit of fire damage, love the peeling



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]

heres a link to the rest, if you need the password its assword
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/pyropeck/library/Building%20923 thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 13, 2013)

Some nice shots there. These are the former social buildings for RNPF Caerwent (http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22650#.URv5lqVWySo)


----------



## pyropeck (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice one didn't think this was a virgin site lol


----------



## paymaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it worth anyone's time and trouble to go cable stealing? I would not have thought there was a market for household cable.


----------



## pyropeck (Feb 14, 2013)

the pikies take anything with metal, radiators, cables, pipes. thats what usually ruins a place as they dont drain systems before removal.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 14, 2013)

Great report well done. I reminds me of a slightly more modern version of RAF Croft which is very close to us.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much left now! great photos.


----------



## Bones out (Feb 14, 2013)

Danvanshat..... Hahahahahahaha. What a forum name.


----------



## mookster (Feb 14, 2013)

paymaster said:


> Is it worth anyone's time and trouble to go cable stealing? I would not have thought there was a market for household cable.



Yes, it weighs in for an awful lot at scrapyards when you have enough of it...


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 21, 2013)

Really cool shots there, the grafs very photogenic. I love that stage too, got a bit of an art deco look to it.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice looking place mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## danvanshat (Mar 1, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> Danvanshat..... Hahahahahahaha. What a forum name.



Its my dutch footballer name, anyway myself and pyropeck visited another site in newport tuesday i'll get him to post a report


----------



## sonyes (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice pics there mate, looks a good site.


----------

